# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  مفتى الجمهورية: البدء باستخدام أسلحة الدمار ضد الدول غير الاسلامية غير جائز شرعاً

## لميا

*مفتى الجمهورية:* البدء باستخدام أسلحة الدمار ضد الدول غير الاسلامية غير جائز شرعاً

----------

